# SM fhorns WOW



## Rob (Nov 29, 2012)

I've been waiting for years for a french horn library that can pull off that rather intimate "a' la Ogerman" close position chords, and have finally found it... with my faster new pc SM horns are no longer a cpu hog and the whole 4 horns ensemble plays like a breeze. Here's a brief composition in the style I was referring to:

www.robertosoggetti.com/Strings-FHorns.mp3

Cinematic Strings/SM french horns


----------



## dinerdog (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow! Great demo and GORGEOUS piece of music. I'm feeling inadequate in the harmonic department.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 29, 2012)

Rob @ Thu Nov 29 said:


> I've been waiting for years for a french horn library that can pull off that rather intimate "a' la Ogerman" close position chords, and have finally found it... with my faster new pc SM horns are no longer a cpu hog and the whole 4 horns ensemble plays like a breeze. Here's a brief composition in the style I was referring to:
> 
> www.robertosoggetti.com/Strings-FHorns.mp3
> 
> Cinematic Strings/SM french horns



Absolutely great, Rob, I love this kind of music and you did this example so well! Nice!

o-[][]-o


----------



## IvanP (Nov 29, 2012)

Awesome, Rob. 

Your elegant harmonic language and musicianship is always a pleasure to listen to


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 29, 2012)

All that's missing is Brecker'ish sax 

Congratulations on the new pc, I'm trying to convince my wife of my need for one :(


----------



## Rob (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot, Stephen, Gunther, Ivan and Ray!
Ray, the secret is making her believe she had the idea... I have my strategies... until she says "it's your work, you have to have a decent pc!" "but dear, these are not times to spend money..." " to hell the money, you need it, go grab one!"  sorry for my english, but you get the picture...


----------



## bdr (Nov 29, 2012)

great writing Rob, love Claus!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 29, 2012)

You are one of the best here, no doubt. Thanks for a beautiful break from Epicness.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice writing Rob. Production also sounds great. Congrats!


----------



## JohnG (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds great Rob -- nice writing. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Nov 29, 2012)

It sounds like a lush dream, I love it


----------



## Rob (Nov 30, 2012)

thank you for your kind comments! much appreciated!


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 30, 2012)

This piece is really great. I love your style man!!!


----------



## Farkle (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi, Rob!

Just great, lush writing, thank you for sharing! Nice work!!

Mike


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 30, 2012)

Lovely. What strings did you use?


----------



## Rob (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks again, guys!
Ryan, it's Cinematic Strings...


----------



## Malo (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful music! Love it! Great work, Rob!


----------



## Reegs (Dec 1, 2012)

Wonderful writing! The expression in those lines....


----------



## Studio E (Dec 1, 2012)

Just Gorgeous! WHere can I study harmony like that? Sounds like a bit of a throw-back to an earlier time harmonically. I love it.


----------



## re-peat (Dec 1, 2012)

Sublime, Rob.
'Sublime' being the only word this side of saying nothing at all, which I finally could accept as somewhat useable. And 'saying nothing at all' for reason of finding verbal language painfully incapable of describing the appreciation and admiration I want to express after listening to this music.

Been struggling with this post for over two days, and it still hasn't come out right.

_


----------



## Rob (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot fellas! 

Studio E - this is basically modern jazz harmony, so I guess every good book on advanced jazz harmony could take you there...

Piet - I always read your comments with a bit of concern, since you are a man of strong opinions, and I feel both relieved (  )and honoured by your comment... Thank you!


----------



## ryans (Dec 1, 2012)

Well done! 

Enjoyed this very much,

Ryan


----------



## TGV (Dec 2, 2012)

I can't add much to what the others have said than: great, perhaps jazzier: nice. I hope I'm not insulting you when I say that at some points I heard a bit of "White Christmas" as the underlying progression.


----------



## schatzus (Dec 2, 2012)

Beautiful! Really. I love this kind of writing and you nailed with timbre, character and realism.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 2, 2012)

Rob @ Thu Nov 29 said:


> I've been waiting for years for a french horn library that can pull off that rather intimate "a' la Ogerman" close position chords, and have finally found it... with my faster new pc SM horns are no longer a cpu hog and the whole 4 horns ensemble plays like a breeze. Here's a brief composition in the style I was referring to:
> 
> www.robertosoggetti.com/Strings-FHorns.mp3
> 
> Cinematic Strings/SM french horns



A beautiful composition, indeed. Great work.


----------



## Rob (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you everybody! 

TGV, I think I hear what you say in a couple spots, maybe more in terms of general intent than actual melo/harmonic elements...


----------



## kfirpr (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Rob
Excellent piece! I have a question regarding the SM Horns
I Write my melodies by hand and don't have expression pedal or breath controler, is it possible to achieve good results with this library by adding the expression later?
How do you build chords with the french horns? I Didn't succeed in this


----------



## Rob (Dec 3, 2012)

kfirpr @ 3rd December 2012 said:


> Hi Rob
> Excellent piece! I have a question regarding the SM Horns
> I Write my melodies by hand and don't have expression pedal or breath controler, is it possible to achieve good results with this library by adding the expression later?
> How do you build chords with the french horns? I Didn't succeed in this



Hi kfirpr, sure you can add expression data afterwards... of course it's easier to play with a controller while inputting the notes, but you can get excellent results drawing the cc in your daw. 
As for building chords, you have to load the four horns on separate midi channels, and play them one by one, at least that's what I do...


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 3, 2012)

Rob @ Mon Dec 03 said:


> As for building chords, you have to load the four horns on separate midi channels, and play them one by one, at least that's what I do...



And this is the "right" way, Rob! 

The same when it comes to "auto divisi". I never would use this function, but play the lines one by one. o/~


----------

